# Anyone run a vacuum off an inverter with battery power?



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a fine idea! I have an inverter in my basement, for one of those "just in case" moments that hasn't happened yet. Knock wood. I may have to employ your idea! :applause:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I run a 6" sander with mine when I do the bottom of my boat. I can also hook up a vacuume to it but my 750 watt inverter doesn't do well with that load. 

But yes, an inverter will be nice, just buy a 1500 watt or larger. You'll be happier, longer.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've got a 2000 watt inverter on my truck that I once ran a leaf blower to blow bees off frames in the field, it worked fine.


----------

